# 2012 F85 Bottom bracket upgrade



## jamy99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, I would like to upgrade my chainset and have the choice of two different bottom brackets. The first is a PF30 and the second a BSA Thread. 

Would either of these choices fit my Felt F85, which is currently fitted with an internal square taper BB

Many thanks

Jamie


----------



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

BSA thread = square taper. Essentially, BSA thread describes the type of bottom bracket shell. Square taper is the type of BB. So if the F85 comes stock with a square taper BB, it will generally have a BSA thread BB shell. 
In terms of upgrade, this means that you can use the FSA GXP bottom brackets and associated cranksets, and similar external cup Shimano BB and associated cranksets.


----------



## jamy99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

So in upgrading to the chainset in the link below, I should go for the the option with the BSA Thread Bottom BracketFSA SL-K Light Carbon Chainset Megaexo


----------



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep. The Megaexo BB crankset is what you need.


----------

